# I never did introduce myself...



## The_Fish (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I forgot to introduce myself, so I'll go ahead and do it now.

I'm Nick, I'm 20 years old and I'm from Yorkshire in England. Taken a couple of Aikido and Kickboxing classes so far (may possibly be looking at Ju-Jutsu instead of Aikido, going to go tomorrow night and try Ju-Jutsu out) and just getting a feel for martial arts. I am pretty slim but live off of junk food, smoke, and like a nice pint of lager now and again. An interest in martial arts since I was a kid has led me to start them up and try and keep a little fit, stop smoking (went cold turkey, 5 weeks without one and I am not feeling the craving at all.. go me! ), and try and eat/drink a little healthier, which is proving very difficult.

I have a big interest in the outdoors too. I love the whole 'getting back to nature' experience and it's frustrating that to do anything of the sort requires money (what doesn't these days!) so at the moment I'm stuck with the odd camping weekend, when I'd like to be spending significant periods of time in the wilds fishing, hunting and all that good stuff - basically just seeing what it's like to live that way for a little bit.

Anyway, I've rambled on for waaaaay to long. Good to be here, you all seem like a good, passionate, friendly bunch, so expect to see me posting some more. I need to get paid for something, so it may as well be surfing internet forums instead of working.  

Nick


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Nick, welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Nick, welcome to MT


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello, Nick!


Robert


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Nick and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome to MT Nick


----------



## MJS (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2008)

Greetings Nick,

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Nick!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 2, 2008)

Nick, Welcome :wavey: to MartialTalk!

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome through the door, Nick.  That's a nice introduction :tup:.  Given your posts elsewhere I expected you to be a Law student or similar - did you cover it at A level or are you on your Work Experience year at uni?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Nick and welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Nick enjoy


----------



## The_Fish (Apr 2, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome through the door, Nick. That's a nice introduction :tup:. Given your posts elsewhere I expected you to be a Law student or similar - did you cover it at A level or are you on your Work Experience year at uni?


 
I'm in engineering (the office-based side of things, not the manufacturing side) currently, but I have had to study certain aspects of the law as part of a work-based course and one of the areas covered was self-defence. A couple of people in my family also work as a barrister and a lawyer respectively so I have a few of resources to tap into.

Thanks for the welcomes all.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah, that explains that frisson of 'knowing of which you speak' .  

Continuing the ongoing nosiness, what flavour of engineering are you in?  I work in a fairly specialised niche wherein I mix software skills with electrical engineering knowledge to produce SCADA systems for the National Grid.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 2, 2008)

Greetings Nick!  Congrats on the non-smoking thing too.  I quit a while back and really do feel better.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## hapkenkido (Apr 2, 2008)

*hello and welcome to mt. happy postings!*


----------



## The_Fish (Apr 3, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Ah, that explains that frisson of 'knowing of which you speak' .
> 
> Continuing the ongoing nosiness, what flavour of engineering are you in? I work in a fairly specialised niche wherein I mix software skills with electrical engineering knowledge to produce SCADA systems for the National Grid.


 
Ah, sounds interesting! SCADA systems - what are those?

I work within the aeronautical engineering sector for BAE Systems, just about to finish my training. In theory I will design, and support the implementation of, ground equipment that is used to test/run aircraft whilst they're on the ground. I work at a site that designs and manufactures light military aircraft for the RAF and other countries, however we have a meeting in literally 1 hour 30 minutes to find out if some of us are being made redundant... could be a blessing in disguise, considering workload is so low I haven't had a single thing to do in 3 months, and believe me - being paid to do nothing is not the dream job people think it is once the novelty has wore off after a couple of weeks....


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

There are a few variations on it but the generally accepted 'definition of SCADA is "Supervisory Control and Data Aquisition".  Essentially, I take information about all the various items of plant at a substation and create a system to control and monitor it.  Like all jobs, some bits are interesting and mentally challenging (in a good way) whilst others are deathly dull and soul destroying {entering and testing 20,000 alarm texts springs to mind there :lol:}.


----------



## Drac (Apr 3, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## The_Fish (Apr 4, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> There are a few variations on it but the generally accepted 'definition of SCADA is "Supervisory Control and Data Aquisition". Essentially, I take information about all the various items of plant at a substation and create a system to control and monitor it. Like all jobs, some bits are interesting and mentally challenging (in a good way) whilst others are deathly dull and soul destroying {entering and testing 20,000 alarm texts springs to mind there :lol:}.


 
Heh, I can understand that  I have had some interesting work in the past, counterbalanced by mindnumbing work like reading through multiple aircraft maintenance manuals to find how many instances of remove part X there are... and believe me, aircraft maintenance manuals are NOT small and nobody has yet thought about storing them electronically too for ease of use.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Nick. Congrats on kicking the habit.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2008)

Welcome and good luck!


----------

